# Beekeeper from Israel



## Beekeeper-il

Shalom everyone,
I am the Israeli beekeeping and hive products forum manager. I am new here and always looking to learn from beekeepers around the world. 
If any of you would like any information about beekeeping in Israel I will be happy to assist as well as post (translated to Hebrew) posts on your behalf on our Israeli forum
Looking forward to a sweet experience


----------



## DJS

Welcome to the site.


----------



## gone2seed

Welcome.I would also be interested in some of your Israeli beekeeping experiences.I understand that it is harder to get permitted there.


----------



## RogerCrum

Welcome to the group.


----------



## MichaBees

Shalom uv’racha leYisrael!


----------



## Lazer128

Welcome! I look forward to reading about your experiences.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Welcome, beekeeper from the land of milk and honey! Any chance your name is Devora?


----------



## Beekeeper-il

gone2seed said:


> Welcome.I would also be interested in some of your Israeli beekeeping experiences.I understand that it is harder to get permitted there.


Harder . . . it's practically impossible for a new beekeeper. Israel is very small and generally speaking a desert so the number of nectar flowers is "not endless" this is why the licenses are highly regulated. Up to 5 hives you do not need a license but as a professional if you want to grow in size or if you want to start a new business it is almost impossible today


----------



## Beekeeper-il

bevy's honeybees said:


> Welcome, beekeeper from the land of milk and honey! Any chance your name is Devora?


Not exactly but, I leave in the Galilee in Shadmot Devora which means the fields of Devora just at the foot of Mt. Tabor


----------



## Beekeeper-il

MichaBees said:


> Shalom uv’racha leYisrael!


Micha ata megadel dvorim be USA? lo yadaati sheyesh haklaem Israelim sham, naim lehakir


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Shalom


----------



## stajerc61

Hey Barry, I thought foreign languages were relegated to private messages. I remember you scolding me when I replied In Slovenian to a post from a Slovenian beekeeper.


----------



## Barry

No, just Slovenian is not allowed. 
In this forum I'm not too strict, but in all the other forums, English is required.


----------



## Ziva

Welcome Beekeeper-il 




MichaBees said:


> Shalom uv’racha leYisrael!


*Translation:* Peace and blessings to Israel!




Beekeeper-il said:


> Micha ata megadel dvorim be USA? lo yadaati sheyesh haklaem Israelim sham, naim lehakir


*Translation:* Micha do you raise bees in the USA? I didn't know that there were Israeli farmers there, nice to meet you


----------



## MichaBees

Ziba and Beekeeper Il -Kol HaKavod!

Translation; All right!

I do keep bees in the USA -New Mexico and in old Mexico where me and my wife run some orphanages and and old's folks homes as volunteers. My grandfather was a mechanical engineer and beekeeper that survived the holocaust, he moved to Mexico where he married my grandmother; I still have some of his tools.. I am a civil engineer that has an addiction to bees, I do love my job, my bees and the orphanage stuff. As we were growing up, we grew up listening to my grandfather's multilingual abilities, he would not talk to us in a single language, so we would all understand as many languages as possible. I only know 3 languages; a little bit of 2 more -he mastered 8. 

I still can see him making beeswax candles and goodies for the Rosh HaShanah and Yom Kippur celebrations.


----------



## Jeanette

Welcome Beekeeper-il, I like the play on words on your website: 'the land of silk and honey'!

Considering the restrictions on hive numbers in Israel, how many hives do you have on your farm?


----------



## HITESH PATEL

*Re:*

Is there job vacancies in bee keeping in israel? I am interested to work as bee keeper in israel, i took training but not work experience.


----------



## pom

*Re: Beekeeper from nepal*

I am nepali beekeeper


----------



## Intheswamp

*Re: Beekeeper from nepal*

Beekeeper-il, welcome to the forum.

Kol tuv,
Ed


----------



## Beekeeper-il

*Re: Beekeeper from nepal*

One of my dreams is to travel the world and work with beekeepers in as many countries as I can. Maybe someday I will have an opportunity to work with a beekeeper from Nepal.


----------



## Beekeeper-il

*Re:*



HITESH PATEL said:


> Is there job vacancies in bee keeping in israel? I am interested to work as bee keeper in israel, i took training but not work experience.


Unfortunately not, there are only 500 beekeepers in Israel so there are not a lot of vacancies


----------



## Beekeeper-il

Jeanette said:


> Welcome Beekeeper-il, I like the play on words on your website: 'the land of silk and honey'!
> 
> Considering the restrictions on hive numbers in Israel, how many hives do you have on your farm?


We have about 100 hives, we are considered a small family bee farm. In Israel there are total 100,000 hives.


----------



## viola

Shalom beekeeper from Israel!

Hello everybody! I am new to this forum.

I am very interested in beekeeping in Israel in general and in the way you run your little farm especially! Mm boyfriend lives in Haifa, Israel, and we are planning for my moving to live with him probably next year. 
I took classes and training on beekeeping here and are very eager to start with 2 hives, but it does not make sense to start here before moving.
I would llike to visit your farm some time I visit my boyfriend again....
What kind of hives do you use? What kind of bees do you have?

Thankis a lot, all the best, Viola.


----------



## Beekeeper-il

Hi Viola.
My farm is in the Galilee at the foot of mount Tabor, just 45 minutes from Haifa. We will be more than happy for you to visit. 
When you get here look us up our web site is www.dvorat-hatavor.co.il
Best of luck


----------



## tallman1948

I am interested in Israeli beekeeping. I am in "IL" too - Illinois! Hope to make Aliyah someday and will be in הארץ again in a few weeks. I keep warre hives here and am only in my 4th year as a beekeeper. Are there warre keepers in הארץ?


----------



## Yoav

Hi, im from montreal, canada.. but i had the opportunity to do some beekeeping in israel last November-march.. i worked with vicky soroker(in varroa research), yossi par, and boaz kanot!
is it possible we met at volcani institute for the beekeeping association meeting?
i Send my regards and happy to hear from you..


----------



## Yoav

tallman1948 said:


> I am interested in Israeli beekeeping. I am in "IL" too - Illinois! Hope to make Aliyah someday and will be in הארץ again in a few weeks. I keep warre hives here and am only in my 4th year as a beekeeper. Are there warre keepers in הארץ?


Theres a guy named yossi aud who does bio-dynamic beekeeping...and Hilmar Kuhnemann


----------



## Stan The Bee Man

Beekeeper-il said:


> Shalom everyone,
> I am the Israeli beekeeping and hive products forum manager. I am new here and always looking to learn from beekeepers around the world.
> If any of you would like any information about beekeeping in Israel I will be happy to assist as well as post (translated to Hebrew) posts on your behalf on our Israeli forum
> Looking forward to a sweet experience


hi....Thanks for posting. I am very interesting in beekeeping in Israel. Is there a group that I can contact to talk too. I am coming to Israel Feb 2018 and would like to go to some beekeepers in Israel and learn how they do things. Please contact my email [email protected] Shalom Stan Gore


----------



## Stan The Bee Man

Hi --I am coming to Israel Feb 2018. I would love to be able stop by and see your bee yard if possible. Would love to learn how bee keeping in Israel are done. I have 50 hives in Texas......Shalom..... can you please write me at [email protected] thanks!!


----------



## Beekeeper-il

Stan The Bee Man said:


> Hi --I am coming to Israel Feb 2018. I would love to be able stop by and see your bee yard if possible. Would love to learn how bee keeping in Israel are done. I have 50 hives in Texas......Shalom..... can you please write me at [email protected] thanks!!


Hi Stan, I am sure there will be many beekeepers that will love to host you and show you’re their bee yards. Its part of what makes beekeeping fun is the common love for the bees and beekeeping all over the world. When I travel I also make it a custom to visit beekeepers where ever I go. My personal bee yard and visitor's center Dvorat Hatavor (www.dvorat-hatavor.co.il) is located in the Galilee. I will send you to your mail all the information. If you are looking for beekeepers in other parts of the country let me know and I will post your inquiry on our domestic forum.


----------



## Hogback Honey

MichaBees, did your grandfather write any memoirs? When I was a kid, I had it kind of rough, what kept me going, and put things in perspective, was reading Holocaust survivor stories, made my problems seem minute.


----------



## reviews

*Re: Beekeeper from nepal*

Welcome.I would also be interested in some of your Israeli beekeeping experiences


----------



## El iezer

Hi everyone, I´m Brazilian Agronomist, working in north africa, doing beekeepers training in rural projects, Peace to all of you


----------



## El iezer

El iezer said:


> Hi everyone, I´m Brazilian Agronomist, working in north africa, doing beekeepers training in rural projects, Peace to all of you


Looking for exchanging news and problably visit in the future Israel for some training...let´s see


----------

